# Treegloo Cover - anyone try one yet



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone bought one of these yet?

http://treegloo.com/

They look nice. I've seen a similar design by some other companies but this company seems to have more color options.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

They look really nice! I'd be interested to hear about them too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

They look very interesting, Marie.  But they need more still pictures of what the inside actually looks like, it was hard to tell with all the moving pictures!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Ooh! They look very nice! I'm intrigued.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

If you go through the Design your Own pages, you get a better idea of what they look like.  No hinges either......


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Pushka said:


> If you go through the Design your Own pages, you get a better idea of what they look like. No hinges either......


And no corner straps either! Although I am still hoping M-edge will offer the plastic corner mounting option for the design your own covers.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

maries said:


> And no corner straps either! Although I am still hoping M-edge will offer the plastic corner mounting option for the design your own covers.


I am hanging out for that too! Actually, I meant straps when I said hinges. I dont mind hinges. Going daft here!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I am hanging out for that too! Actually, I meant straps when I said hinges. I dont mind hinges. Going daft here!


I don't mind hinges if they don't make your kindle do weird things.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

maries said:


> I don't mind hinges if they don't make your kindle do weird things.


I have a Kate spade with hinges and the kindle is fine. Spade is the closest thing to noreve and I do like it a lot.


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> They look very interesting, Marie. But they need more still pictures of what the inside actually looks like, it was hard to tell with all the moving pictures!


I emailed Treegloo yesterday with some questions and got a prompt reply. They also included a link to their Facebook photo gallery so you can look at each photo as long as you want. Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/treegloo?sk=photos

I'm going to order an iPad 2 case from them. I love my Oberon K3 case & will stick with it.

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with Treegloo or Oberon.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Very interesting....thanks for the link.

I would like to see one and/or some better photos.


----------

